# Spaceliner “Forward Thrust” headlight question



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi,can someone here post a photo of what the original battery tray/headlight assembly looks like for the “Forward Thrust” tank style spaceliner? 
Thanks!


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 26, 2022)

Anybody here know if the Forward Thrust plastic tank models has single bulb headlights or dual bulbs like the early style metal tank ones?


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 27, 2022)

The write up for the 1964 Sears Spaceliner states "Even at night...thanks to a bright twin-bulb headlight and a huge taillight."


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 27, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> The write up for the 1964 Sears Spaceliner states "Even at night...thanks to a bright twin-bulb headlight and a huge taillight."



That’s the early style “straight tank” spaceliner. I’m asking about the “Forward thrust” style plastic tank bikes made for the 1966-1968 model      years.  The sears catalog just says “built in headlight”. I was hoping someone here can show what the battery tray/bulb holder looks like. Mines missing


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks so much for the photo! Does it mount to the lense with a single screw?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 28, 2022)

You're welcome,
I don't remember, here's a picture of the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Gully (Mar 28, 2022)

Forward thrust?  Do they really refer to it as that lol...  Sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 28, 2022)

Gully said:


> Forward thrust?  Do they really refer to it as that lol...  Sorry couldn't help it.




One of the best designs ever......it does truly "forward thrust" now get your mind outta the gutter.


----------



## Gully (Mar 28, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> One of the best designs ever......it does truly "forward thrust" now get your mind outta the gutter.
> 
> View attachment 1597072




LOL!  I see a hint of a rearward thrust as well although I'm not sure of the correct terminology here.  More quality post will come when I lose the look ma no hands tag.  All kidding set aside, I kinda like the design.  1950s and 60's was a cool design era in everything built!


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 29, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> You're welcome,
> I don't remember, here's a picture of the bottom of the tank.
> 
> View attachment 1597027



Thanks,I appreciate your help with this. Looks like there are two screws on the bottom of the lense too. I guess those secure the lense to the housing and the one higher up in the middle secures the light assembly


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 29, 2022)

Gully said:


> Forward thrust?  Do they really refer to it as that lol...  Sorry couldn't help it.



Yes,Sears did indeed did refer to the tank design of this Spaceliner as the “Forward Thrust” tank. I don’t see what’s funny about that. The tank juts Forward like a boomerang.
It’s a beautiful,dynamic,futuristic design.


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 29, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> One of the best designs ever......it does truly "forward thrust" now get your mind outta the gutter.
> 
> View attachment 1597072



Beautiful spaceliner! I like both versions,the early model and this Forward Thrust model. I think the chain guard on this model is much more attractive than the first model.  
I appreciate you going through the trouble of taking a photo of the headlight assembly for me.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 29, 2022)

yeah no problem man,
the chrome cult.
schrekengost design is timeless.


----------

